# Snow!



## luvs (Oct 24, 2005)

guys, it _snowed!!!!!!!!!!!_ not a lot, some little flurries, but it's _snow!_
i'm sooooo thrilled!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 24, 2005)

I love snow too!!!


----------



## middie (Oct 24, 2005)

you two can keep it... away from me
far FAR FAR away from me lol


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 25, 2005)

Just lots of rain here


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh, will you send me some, Luvs 
I love snow. We hardly ever get any winter percipitation except for ice 
I would love to have one Christmas with snow. Hey, if Houston can have a white Christmas, why can't we??


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

My folks were in Calgary, Alberta last week and they said that there was a light snow fall there too! But that by the middle of the weekend the weather had turned gorgeous and sunny.

Luvs what part of the States are you in? Is this unseasonal for your area?


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

I believe that Luvs is in Pa.


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2005)

Snow is a four letter work and will be added to our word censon list   

Actually I love snow, I just hate the cold and mess and shoveling that goes along with it


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 25, 2005)

Im only 1hr 1/2 from Calgary and we havent had seen any!!  OH I cross my fingers that it stays away till AFTER halloween...its always SO cold at that time, right now we are enjoying temps of 19C...so nice!!!


----------



## mugsy27 (Oct 25, 2005)

didnt denver get about 21 inches a few days ago??


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 25, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> guys, it _snowed!!!!!!!!!!!_ not a lot, some little flurries, but it's _snow!_
> i'm sooooo thrilled!



Bite your tongue!  I don't want to think about the Fluffy White Crap yet!

Of course, what's really bad, is I thought I saw a few flakes yesterday while doing yard work.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Bite your tongue! I don't want to think about the Fluffy White Crap yet!
> 
> Of course, what's really bad, is I thought I saw a few flakes yesterday while doing yard work.


 
Oh, you winter grumps 
Come down here and stay a year. You'll miss the snow then


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

It's funny, we get loads (and I mean loads!!!) of rain here in Ireland   Yet I miss snow sooooo much and have my fingers crossed that this end of Ireland will get way more than we did last year when we were in Dublin (only had a few days of light snow, but magically Christmas day was one of them - that was soooo awesome!).



> Im only 1hr 1/2 from Calgary and we havent had seen any!! OH I cross my fingers that it stays away till AFTER halloween...its always SO cold at that time, right now we are enjoying temps of 19C...so nice!!!


 Tancowgirl have you had any chinooks so far this year?


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 25, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> guys, it _snowed!!!!!!!!!!!_ not a lot, some little flurries, but it's _snow!_
> i'm sooooo thrilled!


 
I thought of you this AM when I heard there was a winter storm warning out west, Luvs!  We're just getting heavy rain here all day but the mountains north of us are supposed to be getting some and my family that lives out towards you is supposed to get 3-6".

Enjoy it for me, too!


----------



## middie (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh, you winter grumps 
Come down here and stay a year. You'll miss the snow then

ohhhhhhhhh no i won't !!!! lol


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

> > Oh, you winter grumps
> > Come down here and stay a year. You'll miss the snow then
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhh no i won't !!!! lol


LOL, Maybe you wouldn't, but, you sure would get tired of the heat and humidity and no rain.


----------



## middie (Oct 25, 2005)

we get that here too. as long as there's a lake or a pool nearby i'm good to go


----------



## luvs (Oct 25, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I believe that Luvs is in Pa.


 
yep! i'm a pennsylvania gal.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 25, 2005)

I love Snow too, Here is a TIP !.......................................  


















When Making Snow Ice Cream, Beware the Yellow Snow !   DARN DOGS !


----------



## mudbug (Oct 25, 2005)

Maidrite, there's a Frank Zappa song about that..........

"Don't go where the huskies go, and don't you eat that yellow snow."


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I love Snow too, Here is a TIP !.......................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And crazy little boys


----------



## luvs (Oct 26, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I thought of you this AM when I heard there was a winter storm warning out west, Luvs! We're just getting heavy rain here all day but the mountains north of us are supposed to be getting some and my family that lives out towards you is supposed to get 3-6".
> 
> Enjoy it for me, too!


 
thanks for thinking of me, PA! if we get anymore snow, i'll probably think of you.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 26, 2005)

I WANT SNOW! ITS SO COLD HERE well 39 ° is cold for october here


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 26, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Tancowgirl have you had any chinooks so far this year?


 
Chinooked last night....still 5.8 above here.  The past couple of weeks its been anywhere from -1 to -10....now its nice again!!!  I love Indian Summers!


----------



## cara (Nov 27, 2005)

Here in Germany we have a real snow chaos....

in the western parts of Germany (rhinearea, Münsterland) it started snowing on Thursday evening and in some parts hasn`t stopped yet...
some areas are out of power, wet snow and a strong wind broke down high-voltage lines, some motorways are closed because these lines are lying on it, trains can´t run, trees have fallen on the railtracks....

but here in hannover not a single snowflake came down....


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 27, 2005)

No snow for us! Yes! We are in the 80s.

Cameron


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow Cara, that first picture is a little scary!  Where I live we don't get snow very often.  A light snow every 5 years or so, for the most part.  We did have a pretty good snow in 2000.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Nov 27, 2005)

found another one...


----------



## luvs (Dec 5, 2005)

so, i'm not getting any snow now that i'm a city person. anyone want to lend me snow?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 5, 2005)

heya luvs, hows it goin'? hope all's well.

we got as few inches yesterday, with a few more expected tomorrow. normally, i love snow. everything about it. making snowmen and snowwomen (do you know how to tell the difference?  ), igloos and snow forts, snowball fights, skiing and snowshoeing. i even like shovelling it, snow i mean  , but with a fractured and a few sprained ribs, it was a little tougher than usual this time.
on the upside, i'm looking forward to going out shopping this week to get my boy his first sled. i've saved up a couple of old candles to wax the runners.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 5, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i even like shovelling it, snow i mean  , but with a fractured and a few sprained ribs, it was a little tougher than usual this time.


 
Welcome to the club!!  

Cracked ribs can really hurt, can't they??

I used the snowblower, shovelling wasn't happening with the ribs and hand. 

John


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 5, 2005)

It may be 26 but I don't think we are going to get any because rain always avoids our house!

Cameron


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 5, 2005)

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> It may be 26 but I don't think we are going to get any because rain always avoids our house!
> 
> Cameron


 
Well, since I don't live down around DFW anymore, and as such have no plans to be driving to or from the metroplex, there probably won't be the nasty snow and ice storms that always seemed to hit the area when I need to be driving...

 

At least up here it's expected, and dealt with accordingly...

John


----------



## pdswife (Dec 5, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> heya luvs, hows it goin'? hope all's well.
> 
> we got as few inches yesterday, with a few more expected tomorrow. normally, i love snow. everything about it. making snowmen and snowwomen (do you know how to tell the difference?  ), igloos and snow forts, snowball fights, skiing and snowshoeing. i even like shovelling it, snow i mean  , but with a fractured and a few sprained ribs, it was a little tougher than usual this time.
> on the upside, i'm looking forward to going out shopping this week to get my boy his first sled. i've saved up a couple of old candles to wax the runners.



Bucky... I didn't know that you'd hurt yourself!
OUCH!!!  Take care.  

Smiles, Trish


----------



## corazon (Dec 5, 2005)

I didn't know about that either Bucky!  I hope you are taking care of your self.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 5, 2005)

Ouch, bucky!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 6, 2005)

thanks everyone.

ronjohn, man does it hurt, especially when i cough or sneeze. i'd never cracked a rib before. 

i think i'll blow out my intestines if i try to hold another sneeze in...


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 6, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> thanks everyone.
> 
> ronjohn, man does it hurt, especially when i cough or sneeze. i'd never cracked a rib before.
> 
> i think i'll blow out my intestines if i try to hold another sneeze in...


 
Just wait, the best is yet to come!!  

In a few weeks, they won't nearly be healed enough, but they'll be at the stage where you'll kind of forget about it, and then do somthing like grabbing the floor jack to change a tire, and....    

Hope you feel better soon - and don't do what I did to take your mind off of your ribs - stitches in your finger aren't any better!! 

John


----------



## buckytom (Dec 6, 2005)

pain is my friend, pain is my friend....

it's only a hairline fracture, so the doc said there was nothing to do but let it heal. he offered a prescription for pain killers and anti-inflammants, but i don't like taking pills. so he said to keep hot compresses on it, and take advil.

so i went home, put a cat on my ribs, and had a few duffs. doc hibbert's orders. (hmo - the hibbert moneymaking organization  )


----------



## Alix (Dec 6, 2005)

OW! How did you crack your ribs? BTW, cat and Duff sounds like an "excellent" prescription. May I also recommend a shot of brandy in the evening? Works wonders for a wrecked back, so I think it would help the ribs. Oh, and try bracing yourself when you sneeze or cough. Press a pillow over the cracked ribs or even just your hand and lightly apply pressure. Thats what they tell you to do with an abdominal incision when you sneeze. Works pretty well, I didn't lose any internal organs anyway.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 9, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> OW! How did you crack your ribs? BTW, cat and Duff sounds like an "excellent" prescription. May I also recommend a shot of brandy in the evening? Works wonders for a wrecked back, so I think it would help the ribs. Oh, and try bracing yourself when you sneeze or cough. Press a pillow over the cracked ribs or even just your hand and lightly apply pressure. Thats what they tell you to do with an abdominal incision when you sneeze. Works pretty well, I didn't lose any internal organs anyway.


 
Yeah BT, how DID you break your ribs?

Was it something manly? Hockey? Football? Saving a family from a burning building?

John


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 9, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> OW! How did you crack your ribs? BTW, cat and Duff sounds like an "excellent" prescription. May I also recommend a shot of brandy in the evening? Works wonders for a wrecked back, so I think it would help the ribs. Oh, and try bracing yourself when you sneeze or cough. Press a pillow over the cracked ribs or even just your hand and lightly apply pressure. Thats what they tell you to do with an abdominal incision when you sneeze. Works pretty well, I didn't lose any internal organs anyway.


A friend of mine had heart bypass surgery--they gave her a bear to hold onto.  Whenever she had to cough or sneeze, she hugged the bear and it helped ease the pain a little.

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Dec 9, 2005)

i had to leap in front of a bus to save a nun. no? you don't believe that one?

ok, umm, i was flying relief supplies to needy orphans in somalia when my plane crashed.
no?

i was cross-checked and tripped as i split the defensemen in the slot, sending me head over heels. but i still managed, one handed on my backhand, to put the puck where norman kept his mother. UPSTAIRS!!!  
no?

ok, i actually don't know, but i think it was when my son, about 31 pounds now, jumped from the couch onto my side as i was laying on the floor watching tv with him. kinda like the way a cowboy jumps onto a horse. i felt a little sting, but didn't pay it much attention. then, the next day, i was benduing over, changing the paper in the bird's cages when i sneezed very hard, and that's when it felt like someone put a knife in my side. the doc says that my son probably started the fracture, and the sneeze completed it.

hey, isn't that elder abuse?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 9, 2005)

Oooooh! Sorry to hear that, Buck! Take 'er easy and don't aggravate it. Alix is right on about the shot of brandy (isn't *shot* Canadian for *bottle*?) to take the edge off. I've bruised a rib before but never cracked one, I can't even imagine!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 9, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Oooooh! Sorry to hear that, Buck! Take 'er easy and don't aggravate it. Alix is right on about the shot of brandy (isn't *shot* Canadian for *bottle*?) to take the edge off. I've bruised a rib before but never cracked one, I can't even imagine!


 
Oh, it hurts - it hurts like H-E-Double Hockey Sticks!  And a hockey stick is exactly what caused mine. Of course, I didn't help matters by playing the rest of that game and then going again the next night. 

John


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 9, 2005)

OW! Did the other guy get called for cross-checking or slashing, at least?


----------



## BlueCat (Dec 10, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> thanks everyone.
> 
> ronjohn, man does it hurt, especially when i cough or sneeze. i'd never cracked a rib before.
> 
> i think i'll blow out my intestines if i try to hold another sneeze in...


 
When I was an optician a million years ago, I had an older patient come to me to fix his glasses who had one of those halo things on his head and shoulders because he had broken his neck. I asked him how he was doing with all that and he said to me "I sneezed this morning". Before I could even think of the repercussions of that statement he offered up "Have you ever seen a grown man cry?". I'll always remember that one, since I sneeze at the drop of a pin. I know that doesn't help your pain, but I do sympathize.  My father used to throw his back out sneezing occasionally.

BC


----------

